# Martin DRS2 - $400.00



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I lived closer, I would grab this in a heartbeat.

Martin DRS2 acoustic/electric guitar | Guitars | New Glasgow | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

specs look good for the money


----------

